# Hamilton Electric Nautilus 503



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Here's a recent acquisition. I couldn't resist the fact that this watch was given as a Christmas present in 1959 and NEVER WORN. Still has the sticker on the case back. This watch was just overhauled by our very own Harleymanstan and is keeping time to a few seconds a day.




























Anyone born in 1959 looking for a perfect, pristine birth year watch?


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

Very nice :cheers:

Shoot me an e-mail and let's [email protected]


----------



## Sisyphus (Jun 3, 2009)

Great find, M.S. I'd be interested except for (1) I have a nice Nautilus 503, though not with an original band; and (2) I'm saving up for an asymmetrical model.

By the way, the Rondeau book says the 503 was issued in January 1964, so the writer of that card was a bit mixed up as to which Christmas he or she gave the watch to Dad.

In any event, it seems as though Dad was an ungrateful sumbitch. Either that, or he had absolutely no taste whatsoever.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Sisyphus said:


> By the way, the Rondeau book says the 503 was issued in January 1964, so the writer of that card was a bit mixed up as to which Christmas he or she gave the watch to Dad.
> 
> In any event, it seems as though Dad was an ungrateful sumbitch. Either that, or he had absolutely no taste whatsoever.


Yes, definitely got their years muddle up...and what an ungrateful Dad!


----------



## stonedeaf (Dec 3, 2008)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> Here's a recent acquisition. I couldn't resist the fact that this watch was given as a Christmas present in 1959 and NEVER WORN. Still has the sticker on the case back. This watch was just overhauled by our very own Harleymanstan and is keeping time to a few seconds a day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice watch and lovely bracelet.:clap:

I love the snapshot into the past the old papers evoke - quite poignant in a way :blush:

Getting soft in my old age!!


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

as a 1964 watch i would be interested


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Nice find that Dave looks great with it,s original bracelet cant understand why your letting it go. :blink:


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Wonder how much this will go for?


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

I didn't mean to be advertising this "for sale" here. Sorry. I will post an advert in the for sale section then.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

you werent advertising I guess we were speculating


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

stonedeaf said:


> Nice watch and lovely bracelet.:clap:
> 
> I love the snapshot into the past the *old papers* evoke - quite poignant in a way :blush:
> 
> Getting soft in my old age!!


I recently bought an old Zodiac chrono that an American pilot bought from an Arab street vendor in Casablanca in 1943. You should see the papers that came with it!!! I'll post it someday to the (new) old watch forum.


----------

